

A tiny introduction to the 'cut' command - bitops
http://lessartmorematter.com/blog/1311450341/cut

======
iradik
Between cat, cut, grep, sort, join, uniq, tr, and awk there is so much data
processing one can do with text files if only one has:

    
    
      1. some text files to process,
      2. the patience to read through their man and info pages,
      3. and a healthy appreciation of unix philosophy.
    

For learning awk at the highest level, the man page will not be enough, and I
suggest reading this book: [http://www.amazon.com/AWK-Programming-Language-
Alfred-Aho/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/AWK-Programming-Language-Alfred-
Aho/dp/020107981X)

